# Royal Wedding



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Royal Wedding eh? Taking place on the same day that Eva Braun and Adolf Hitler tied the knot in 1945. That's Prince Harry's outfit sorted for the ceremony then!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I came on here because I thought it might be the one other place nobody gives a fu*k about it and s wouldn't have to see zr hear anything about it. You have now ruined my day lol.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

A discrete nod to the prince's German heritage?


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

WOOOOOO

It's so exciting, right?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

missus is currently watching this.cant wait till she goes out at 10:30 then i can miss this ****.


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

No wonder Britain is going down hill with miserable ba5tards like you lot!! Where has the pride gone ppl?!

I see enough threads on here about extremists and how the UK is too quick to let in asylum seekers etc. Britain has no pride any more, if were not backing our own Royal Family then theres no hope!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

@ Jeevesy

In my opinion, they are just another family, like all the other millions in the UK, Prince William is one man I have never met and never will meet and someone I don't care about marrying one woman I have never met nor care about. I'm getting married next year, would you be as interested in seeing my wedding than the royal wedding? If not, why? The Royals are just another family except very rich.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Jeevesy said:


> No wonder Britain is going down hill with miserable ba5tards like you lot!! Where has the pride gone ppl?!
> 
> I see enough threads on here about extremists and how the UK is too quick to let in asylum seekers etc. Britain has no pride any more, if were not backing our own Royal Family then theres no hope!


It's OUR millions of pounds they're spending on the sh1t that gets to me with the current state our country is in.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jeevesy said:


> No wonder Britain is going down hill with miserable ba5tards like you lot!! Where has the pride gone ppl?!
> 
> I see enough threads on here about extremists and how the UK is too quick to let in asylum seekers etc. Britain has no pride any more, if were not backing our own Royal Family then theres no hope!


i agree with this entirely , far too much doom and gloom bout time people showed some respect .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> @ Jeevesy
> 
> In my opinion, they are just another family, like all the other millions in the UK, Prince William is one man I have never met and never will meet and someone I don't care about marrying one woman I have never met nor care about. I'm getting married next year, would you be as interested in seeing my wedding than the royal wedding? If not, why? The Royals are just another family except very rich.


exactly.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

milner575 said:


> It's OUR millions of pounds they're spending on the sh1t that gets to me with the current state our country is in.


sorry m8 but without the royal family being a attraction to many millions of tourists every year our economy would be even worse off .


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm raging that i dont get mail today!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Here we go again. I had a change heart.... Not ... There more german blood in that royal family than Harry lol


----------



## 18351 (Jun 21, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> @ Jeevesy
> 
> In my opinion, they are just another family, like all the other millions in the UK, Prince William is one man I have never met and never will meet and someone I don't care about marrying one woman I have never met nor care about. I'm getting married next year, would you be as interested in seeing my wedding than the royal wedding? If not, why? The Royals are just another family except very rich.


I agree with you to some extent, but this is the Royal Family. I wouldnt particularly want to go down to London and stand on the streets like half of the people do, but I think its important to support them, obviously in recent times the royal family is a big tourist thing and some would argue that they dont actually do much for us however they are still our royal family.

When people write things like "i dont give a 5hit" etc. its not only disrespectful but just shows why this country is going to pot!

If for example there was an article in the paper of an extremist slagging of the royal family and threatening to cause chaos at such a big event, people would be very quick to react with comments like "if you dont like it then get out of our coutry, this is our country you should follow our rules and traditions" etc. But if we arent backing them ourselves what hope is there?!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

uhan said:


> sorry m8 but without the royal family being a attraction to many millions of tourists every year our economy would be even worse off .


So that justifies spending so much? Can't see It somehow.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

milner575 said:


> So that justifies spending so much? Can't see It somehow.


yes as its not at the tax payers expense .


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not watching and don't care !


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

milner575 said:


> So that justifies spending so much? Can't see It somehow.


Tourism revenues are around 7bn a year, how much of that tourism revenue do you think is related to visits to the Buckingham Palace and the Royal Family?

Certainly more than the 40m we pay for them a year.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

uhan said:


> yes as its not at the tax payers expense .


Really? Lol Ok sure mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

plus the wedding is a massive thing in america the yanks are actually getting into it more than we are so lots of money pouring in from them .

funny how another nation loves the royal wedding more than us maybe the yanks have more pride .


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Kate Middleton is *HOT* That n the fact my gym isn't open today mean that I am one of the sad b******* watching

the wedding lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't get me wrong anyone, I'm happy for them, but in the same respect I'd be happy for anyone who found 'the one', but it's still no different to me than someone down my street getting married.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

uhan said:


> plus the wedding is a massive thing in america the yanks are actually getting into it more than we are so lots of money pouring in from them .
> 
> funny how another nation loves the royal wedding more than us maybe the yanks have more pride .


Funny you should say that, my fiance is American and is fvcking sick of hearing about the wedding.

And lets face it, the yanks don't care anymore than we do, www.bodybuilding.com here, go there and find out.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

love to stay and chat but im off to the gym


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

uhan said:


> love to stay and chat but im off to the gym


Wish mine was open.. I'm missing Legs because of this s***.. :cursing:


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I personally will be having nothing to do with it, but wouldn't want to be disrespectful. However it just makes me laugh when I look across the road at our neighbours who spent all day yesterday trimming their house in tac and ****e. That to me is just sad, but its just my opinion I am sure they're happy. (They want locking up imo)


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

Taxpayers are only paying for the security of the wedding just in case anyone didn't know.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

What you will see today will be a false state occasion,similar to one

put on by say Russia,Korea etc, many protesting group's have

been banned from attending this event by the state,im sure

there will be incidents there today,but the media will be told

not to report it.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pikachu said:


> Taxpayers are only paying for the security of the wedding just in case anyone didn't know.


and more than likely all the clearing up after . This is So they tell you anyway


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Jeevesy said:


> No wonder Britain is going down hill with miserable ba5tards like you lot!! Where has the pride gone ppl?!
> 
> I see enough threads on here about extremists and how the UK is too quick to let in asylum seekers etc. Britain has no pride any more, if were not backing our own Royal Family then theres no hope!


Pride? do you feel proud that your monarch is sitting back in the lap of luxury whilst you face the biggest tax, fuel. energy, food etc etc etc costs in history?



uhan said:


> i agree with this entirely , far too much doom and gloom bout time people showed some respect .


my respect is earned mate not a birthright.



uhan said:


> sorry m8 but without the royal family being a attraction to many millions of tourists every year our economy would be even worse off .


there is some truth in this but without the royal family the huge revenue that goes ot them via the land ( your land ) that they give themselfs would go into the public purse and not their PRIVATE finances.



uhan said:


> yes as its not at the tax payers expense .


well the thing is mate, the queen and charles will pay for most of it out of their private fortune, thats the private fortune made by investing the revenue provided to them by the commercialisation of the land they own ( your land ), so mabea you dont pay for it from your taxes but indirectly they are using money that you are entitled to.



Jeevesy said:


> No wonder Britain is going down hill with miserable ba5tards like you lot!! Where has the pride gone ppl?!
> 
> I see enough threads on here about extremists and how the UK is too quick to let in asylum seekers etc. Britain has no pride any more, if were not backing our own Royal Family then theres no hope!





uhan said:


> i agree with this entirely , far too much doom and gloom bout time people showed some respect .


its the need to blindly follow that has got this country in the **** that its in.



uhan said:


> sorry m8 but without the royal family being a attraction to many millions of tourists every year our economy would be even worse off .


see above



uhan said:


> yes as its not at the tax payers expense .


see above, plus security is being funded by taxpayer as is the clean up after 600 thousand people head to london.

Its crazy how many peoples opinions and logic are led by the media, this is why the coutry is ****ed, to many sheep and not enough shepards.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

uhan said:


> plus the wedding is a massive thing in america the yanks are actually getting into it more than we are so lots of money pouring in from them .
> 
> funny how another nation loves the royal wedding more than us maybe the yanks have more pride .


That's because the yanks still think dragoons are our police force, ride horses as a primary transport and still think our favourite weapon of choice is the musket rifle.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Im loving it to be honest, sat in Melbourne right now with a 6 pack of beer!!!! GET IN UP THE ROYALS I SAY!!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

vlb said:


> Its crazy how many peoples opinions and logic are *led by the media*, this is why the coutry is ****ed, to many sheep and not enough shepards.


Its called brainwashing mate lol,and it works well in the uk.

The propaganda on the BBC is astonishing sometimes,and

the BS they report over Libya is no exception.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hmmm strange i didnt give a fcuk and hadnt followed right up until i started watching on tv at about 10 this morn. now i cant take my eyes off the screen! =/ soon as its over am off to the gym tho


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

gymaddict1986 said:


> exactly.


the tourist revenue they bring is insignificant to the cost


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

So we got a handful of fellas moaning online about the wedding and hundreds of thousands of people lining the streets celebrating and having a great time and billions watching on tv and having street parties...Nope the Royal family are totally redundant and pointless.. Unlike yourselves ofcourse who are terribly important and really contribute to this great nation of ours with your wise words of wisdom that im sure have millions of people hanging on to every one of them!!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

If I was so anti-monarchy I would go and live in a republic, or more democratic country than ours, when I was young I didn't question, when I hit mid late teens, I was anti monarchy, mid twenties I was "its all a con", thirties was "its a con and I'm paying for it" and now forty " I have no issue with children of migrants, living in social housing, getting state benefits" Reason why I would not go down elected presidential system.................. four words Tony Blair, Gordon Brown..........................


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> hmmm strange i didnt give a fcuk and hadnt followed right up until i started watching on tv at about 10 this morn. now i cant take my eyes off the screen! =/ soon as its over am off to the gym tho


x2


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I was more excited for the moment i finally dropped the large sh*t i had this morning...


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Wish mine was open.. I'm missing Legs because of this s***.. :cursing:


I'm missing legs because of this too :cursing:


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

LONG LIVE THE ROYAL FAMILY! YOU HEVEN SWINES!!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I am watching it- i am very proud of our royal family- the most talked about in the world, the monach- the symbol of our great empire. The royal family do a lot in terms of revenue, status, keeping Britain on the global map. people complain of our sliding society, well surely the start is that of lack of respect for a monach that pretty much is the identity of Britain.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

carnt believe they took off homes under the hammer and bargin hunt and put this royal wedding crap on , oh well better watch mantracker on extreme tv


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, atleast there's one good thing about the wedding.

I get to knock one out quick over the pageboys before I go training.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lukeee said:


> So we got a handful of fellas moaning online about the wedding and hundreds of thousands of people lining the streets celebrating and having a great time and billions watching on tv and having street parties...Nope the Royal family are totally redundant and pointless.. Unlike yourselves ofcourse who are terribly important and really contribute to this great nation of ours with your wise words of wisdom that im sure have millions of people hanging on to every one of them!!


i refer you to the point MAL made..

its you who is being ****ed over mate if your happy with that then who am i to comment....


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I love it, I love the Royals, Queen and Country and all that 

Watching it now.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Your right vlb mate, if some of my hard earned goes towards it then im happy with it, its you thats being fecked over though coz so is yours and you aint happy about it!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd love to see what Elton John is thinking about the all boy choirs.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Kate looks awesome. Very stunning!

Nearly bought a tear too my eye!

Long live them all.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

that singing is prolly the most beautiful thing ive heard =] goin gym now to get some manliness back


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

You lot who keep banging on about how they're a waste of the taxpayers money do realise the queen pays tax yes? I bet she pays a fvcking damn sight more than any of us too!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

JoePro said:


> I'd love to see what Elton John is thinking about the all boy choirs.


I believe he is gay not a pervert..


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Beasted said:


> Kate looks awesome. Very stunning!
> 
> Nearly bought a tear too my eye!
> 
> Long live them all.


Which eye????????? Lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> You lot who keep banging on about how they're a waste of the taxpayers money do realise the queen pays tax yes? I bet she pays a fvcking damn sight more than any of us too!


dam right she does, i dont think she should!!!!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Like this if you think Kate's sister is fitter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> You lot who keep banging on about how they're a waste of the taxpayers money do realise the queen pays tax yes? I bet she pays a fvcking damn sight more than any of us too!


Is that a bite....... is it..... i think it is..... I'm sure it is....... You can come fishing any time mate


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I do think Prince Phillipe is struggling to stay awake though!! :thumbup1:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

NoodleArms said:


> dam right she does, i dont think she should!!!!


It's voluntary as well bud! She CHOSE to pay it in 1992. How many of you lot would choose to pay it, given the choice? No one, exactly!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Like this if you think Kate's sister is fitter.


Harry is right in about her the night at the private party smoking joints and giving her a royal douper .... hash but true


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

stevenbell1978 said:


> Harry is right in about her the night at the private party smoking joints and giving her a royal douper .... hash but true


I was actually thinking Harry would have a go at her.

Royal wedding turns into Orgy. - Tomorrows headlines.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

milner575 said:


> I came on here because I thought it might be the one other place nobody gives a fu*k about it and s wouldn't have to see zr hear anything about it. You have now ruined my day lol.


Same here mate it's all over the gaff at the moment. Where's the fcukin students when you need them??


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Your right vlb mate, if some of my hard earned goes towards it then im happy with it, its you thats being fecked over though coz so is yours and you aint happy about it!


agreed mate and thus i am moaning my tits off about it lol.

the sooner the SNP get us out of the union the better, you can be happy with your situation and i will be happy with mine.

everyones a winner


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope Scotland gets its independence, just hills and sheep.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> It's voluntary as well bud! She CHOSE to pay it in 1992. How many of you lot would choose to pay it, given the choice? No one, exactly!


Hacksis sig prevents me from continuing.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

vlb said:


> Hacksis sig prevents me from continuing.


Good comeback. Point me to the misinformation then.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

NoodleArms said:


> Hope Scotland gets its independence, just hills and sheep.


They'll say we nicked them like we did the oil.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Good comeback. Point me to the misinformation then.


i didnt say anything about misinformation mate?

my comment was relating to how easily pleased some people are.

anyway, i posed this question in another thread about the royals but it was selectivly ignored by the royalists amongst us, can you give me your view?

lets say all the current members of the house of windsor were wiped out by a desease passed on by inter family bumming and a royal family was brought in from germany, france netherlands etc to take over....

would you treat these people as your king and queen, would you pay your hard earned taxes so that they could live a much better life than you, look down on you, treat your homeland as if it qwas theres, would you be happy that they went around making deals which lined their own pockets at the expense of not only you but your family and your country.?

serious question mte, would you??


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Nidge said:


> They'll say we nicked them like we did the oil.


Wait till they get their independance and wesy minster pull the funds, they'll soon sink and come running back, then we'l again for another 300 years rape and pillage their towns and citys till we have control.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Nidge said:


> They'll say we nicked them like we did the oil.


continental shelf act nidge, google it xx


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

NoodleArms said:


> Wait till they get their independance and wesy minster pull the funds, they'll soon sink and come running back, then we'l again for another 300 years rape and pillage their towns and citys till we have control.


as much as im up for some banter about scotland & england mate your reference to Rape is not smart, post reported.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kate' sister is worth a length !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The whole wedding is so proper, its nice but a bit scary


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

vlb said:


> i didnt say anything about misinformation mate?
> 
> my comment was relating to how easily pleased some people are.
> 
> ...


I like this post as you are showing pride in your country and i cant fault that! I believe every man has the right to be governed/ruled by his own people!

My grandfather served alongside Scottish soldiers and is massively proud of it and so am i!!

Still not eating haggis though!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

vlb said:


> as much as im up for some banter about scotland & england mate your reference to Rape is not smart, post reported.


The original usage of the word rape, as used in the term 'rape and pillage' means to snatch away or steal. So England will snatch away, steal and pillage Scotland's towns with a little rumpy pumpy for the women.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

SiPhil said:


> The original usage of the word rape, as used in the term 'rape and pillage' means to snatch away or steal. So England will snatch away, steal and pillage Scotland's towns with a little rumpy pumpy for the women.


Yes, i think i must of brought back some bad memories or the jock


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

vlb said:


> i didnt say anything about misinformation mate?
> 
> my comment was relating to how easily pleased some people are.
> 
> ...


Firstly, my apologies for the first bit.

Secondly, what a lovely way for the royal family to die lmao!

Would that ever happen though? Isn't there a huge long line of heirs to the throne? Or is this purely hypothetical? I honestly couldn't give you an answer tbh mate. I know about the german roots in the royal family, but to have a brand new, non related, completely foreign monarchy, is quite different.

Of course, that's all hypothetically speaking ;-)


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lukeee said:


> I like this post as you are showing pride in your country and i cant fault that! I believe every man has the right to be governed/ruled by his own people!
> 
> My grandfather served alongside Scottish soldiers and is massively proud of it and so am i!!
> 
> Still not eating haggis though!!


mate you are a shining light,


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

At first I was like "whats all the fckin hype about" but when I saw those two as a couple, thought you know what, they make a great couple, hope all the best for them and their future, I cant be bothered to be a grouch about it today!


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

God save the United Kingdom and the Commonwealth.

F*ck the EU - Let the British Rule Britannia, not Brussels!!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ahhh man I just woke up I missed the whole thing

I think its a bit inconsiderate wills you could have waited for me atleast. Lol


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

engllishboy said:


> Firstly, my apologies for the first bit.
> 
> Secondly, what a lovely way for the royal family to die lmao!
> 
> ...


to cut along story short the Tudor line died along with Liz the 1st, the queen who you all love so much just now is from the house of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha which is a hanovarian house, the 51st in line to the throne was crowned because at that time he was the closest protestant to the throne. so in laymans terms it was a case of "right **** we need to give someone all the land and riches we have or it will go back to the peope, right lets see if we can find some distand cousin of a cousin of a cousin etc etc to give it to before the people get it back"

bottom line is mate that you all wave your flags and beat your chest in pride for someone who is so far removed from the original line of succession (passing over to foriegn royal houses). After the germans (relatives of your king at the time) bombed **** out of london during the war your kind thought it best to rename the royal family to the house of windsor so that the english people would de-throne him.

thats how it happened mate, so yes it could/did happen and its unpatriotic to oppose it??? lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

At least we'll soon have a QILF


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Theres a right cry baby in this thread


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Is kate going to be queen or a princess

only reason i ask is that the queens philip is always called prince philip and not king phlilp.


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

i wonder if she was a virgin before today ??????


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

no she got banged hard back in the the day

probly involved in one of them infamous posh school gangbangs we normal folks cant get involved in.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

energize17 said:


> Is kate going to be queen or a princess
> 
> only reason i ask is that the queens philip is always called prince philip and not king phlilp.


When william gets onto the throne she'l be hius queen, philip is a prince as the queen in the head of the monarch


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

O ok didnt know that cheers noodle


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

vlb said:


> to cut along story short the Tudor line died along with Liz the 1st, the queen who you all love so much just now is from the house of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha which is a hanovarian house, the 51st in line to the throne was crowned because at that time he was the closest protestant to the throne. so in laymans terms it was a case of "right **** we need to give someone all the land and riches we have or it will go back to the peope, right lets see if we can find some distand cousin of a cousin of a cousin etc etc to give it to before the people get it back"
> 
> bottom line is mate that you all wave your flags and beat your chest in pride for someone who is so far removed from the original line of succession (passing over to foriegn royal houses). After the germans (relatives of your king at the time) bombed **** out of london during the war your kind thought it best to rename the royal family to the house of windsor so that the english people would de-throne him.
> 
> thats how it happened mate, so yes it could/did happen and its unpatriotic to oppose it??? lol


You need a history lesson ... after the death of Elizabeth Tudor ( the Tudors were Welsh btw) , the English throne was inherited by King James VI of Scotland, becoming James 1st of England , thus establishing the dual Monarchy of England and Scotland long before the Act of Union between the two countries . On the death of the last stuart monarch, Queen Anne, the nearest *Protestant* relation to Queen Anne was Goerge of Hanover which is how he became Goerge 1st. Prior to the Tudors , from 1066 the Kings of England were primarily of Norman French origin .......

You could argue that England has never had a true English king since King Harold (he of 1066 fame) , his predessessor Edward the Confessor had Danish grand parents

And the Royal family dropped their german name during the 1st world war , not the second as you imply.

In answer to your other question , if a mystery virus were to wipe out the entire Royal family I should probably vote for a republic , but until that happens I see no reason or advantage in dropping the current arrangements.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You need a history lesson ... after the death of Elizabeth Tudor ( the Tudors were Welsh btw) , the English throne was inherited by King James VI of Scotland, becoming James 1st of England , thus establishing the dual Monarchy of England and Scotland long before the Act of Union between the two countries . On the death of the last stuart monarch, Queen Anne, the nearest *Protestant* relation to Queen Anne was Goerge of Hanover which is how he became Goerge 1st. Prior to the Tudors , from 1066 the Kings of England were primarily of Norman French origin .......
> 
> You could argue that England has never had a true English king since King Harold (he of 1066 fame) , his predessessor Edward the Confessor had Danish grand parents
> 
> ...


Greshie, you are a true Englishman


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

vlb said:


> to cut along story short the Tudor line died along with Liz the 1st, the queen who you all love so much just now is from the house of Saxe-Coburg-Gotha which is a hanovarian house, the 51st in line to the throne was crowned because at that time he was the closest protestant to the throne. so in laymans terms it was a case of "right **** we need to give someone all the land and riches we have or it will go back to the peope, right lets see if we can find some distand cousin of a cousin of a cousin etc etc to give it to before the people get it back"
> 
> bottom line is mate that you all wave your flags and beat your chest in pride for someone who is so far removed from the original line of succession (passing over to foriegn royal houses). After the germans (relatives of your king at the time) bombed **** out of london during the war your kind thought it best to rename the royal family to the house of windsor so that the english people would de-throne him.
> 
> thats how it happened mate, *so yes it could/did happen* and its unpatriotic to oppose it??? lol


Well, no, it's not the same. As you said yourself the Germans were related to the King. All you asked me was if we bought in one of the Royals from another country. If they were related then yes, i would be fine with it. If not, then, as i said, i don't know.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

vlb said:


> Its crazy how many peoples opinions and logic are led by the media, this is why the coutry is ****ed, to many sheep and not enough shepards.


Who wants to be a shepherd when all you get is crap? Anyone who stands out in a position of authority get nothing but fecal matter thrown at them. This thread is just one example.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Well, no, it's not the same. As you said yourself the Germans were related to the King. All you asked me was if we bought in one of the Royals from another country. If they were related then yes, i would be fine with it. If not, then, as i said, i don't know.


then you could argue none of us are true English because of the romans vikings, saxons, normans, we are all mongrels lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Jeevesy said:


> No wonder Britain is going down hill with miserable ba5tards like you lot!! Where has the pride gone ppl?!
> 
> I see enough threads on here about extremists and how the UK is too quick to let in asylum seekers etc. Britain has no pride any more, if were not backing our own Royal Family then theres no hope!


yup , Im no royalist by any means but I look at teh bigger picture here .

this union will be good for the whole country Especially when they become King and Queen.

He married a commoner too ........one in the eye for the rest of the royals.

Rep


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol at some of the comments on this thread , may kate and wills be happy in marriage and long live the queen !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> Wait till they get their independance and wesy minster pull the funds, they'll soon sink and come running back, then we'l again for another 300 years rape and pillage their towns and citys till we have control.


bwahahahahaahhahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaah

bwahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha

Think again !!!

REP


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Rule Britannia


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

What a beautifull girl!!!!!!! just stunning!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stephy said:


> What a beautifull girl!!!!!!! just stunning!


shes not the only one gggrrrr


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

At the end of the day, you all need to stop criticising your rulers and start bowing down and worshipping like good little sheeple and doing what you are told because that is the reason we are put on earth to be ruled and dominated, to work until our final breathes etc...

But wait the queen has no real power its just for show. Ye ok, then how did she close down the canadian government within the last month because they weren't following orders.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why wasnt Fergie invited does anyone know ?

I mean Sarah Ferguson NOT the tool who manages United...


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Why wasnt Fergie invited does anyone know ?
> 
> I mean Sarah Ferguson NOT the tool who manages United...


because he is scottish lol


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

NoodleArms said:


> then you could argue none of us are true English because of the romans vikings, saxons, normans, we are all mongrels lol


Never a truer statement, we are the offspring of the sods brave/stupid enough to build a boat, sail it get off kill the local men and ravish the women, our gene pool is mixed but stronger for it lol.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Greshie said:


> You need a history lesson ... after the death of Elizabeth Tudor ( the Tudors were Welsh btw) , the English throne was inherited by King James VI of Scotland, becoming James 1st of England , thus establishing the dual Monarchy of England and Scotland long before the Act of Union between the two countries . On the death of the last stuart monarch, Queen Anne, the nearest *Protestant* relation to Queen Anne was Goerge of Hanover which is how he became Goerge 1st. Prior to the Tudors , from 1066 the Kings of England were primarily of Norman French origin .......
> 
> You could argue that England has never had a true English king since King Harold (he of 1066 fame) , his predessessor Edward the Confessor had Danish grand parents
> 
> ...


you need to learn to read....

you highlighted the word protestant? why? didnt i say that originally? yes

what part of my post was historicly unnacturate?

where did i say WW2?

where did i mention the act of union?

learn to read or you run the risk of looking like an idiot....oh wait.....


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Just accept that your the Queens subject


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone fancy a bum ?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Bamse said:


> Who wants to be a shepherd when all you get is crap? Anyone who stands out in a position of authority get nothing but fecal matter thrown at them. This thread is just one example.


this thread has certainly shown who the sheep in the community are, and needle dick, i mean noodle arms is baaaaaaahing like the best of them



Readyandwaiting said:


> At the end of the day, you all need to stop criticising your rulers and start bowing down and worshipping like good little sheeple and doing what you are told because that is the reason we are put on earth to be ruled and dominated, to work until our final breathes etc...
> 
> But wait the queen has no real power its just for show. Ye ok, then how did she close down the canadian government within the last month because they weren't following orders.


to true mate, all ye who are happy to be obedient little subjects wave your little flags knowing **** all about the history behind it, but because the BBC and other media tell you to. baaaaaa baaaaaa


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

on a serious note though who really gives a sh1t i mean as long as we all respect each others beliefs and opinions and dont take it to heart then we can all just get along together and enjoy life for what it is meant for .....sex steroids lifting heavy weights drugs and bit of bumming 

happy days


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

hahaha needle dick, thats a good come back from the forum cry baby


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

uhan said:


> on a serious note though who really gives a sh1t i mean as long as we all respect each others beliefs and opinions and dont take it to heart then we can all just get along together and enjoy life for what it is meant for .....sex steroids lifting heavy weights drugs and bit of bumming
> 
> happy days


i agree mate, i respect your right to beleive in what you want, i know you respect my right to do the same, and if the oppertunity ever arises we can continue the banter over a pint 

threads like these are good for finding out who the intelligent people in our community are and who aint.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

NoodleArms said:


> hahaha needle dick, thats a good come back from the forum cry baby


son i aint crying, when you reach puberty you will know the difference between objection and crying....

cying is what i would be doing if my forearm was as skinny as your waist :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

vlb said:


> i agree mate, i respect your right to beleive in what you want, i know you respect my right to do the same, and if the oppertunity ever arises we can continue the banter over a pint
> 
> threads like these are good for finding out who the intelligent people in our community are and who aint.


itll be a pint of english beer mind


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

vlb said:


> i agree mate, i respect your right to beleive in what you want, i know you respect my right to do the same, and if the oppertunity ever arises we can continue the banter over a pint
> 
> *threads like these are good for finding out who the intelligent people in our community are and who aint*.


and who the grassers are


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

uhan said:


> itll be a pint of english beer mind


english, welsh, irish scottish i dont give a **** as long as it aint british


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Cider! Ewan you'd do well not to forget that!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant beat a nice English beer like black sheep (bout 10 miles from where im from) got a couple for tonight


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> Cider! Ewan you'd do well not to forget that!


ever had your finger insider ?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

im abit partial to abit of fingerage! black sheeps brewed in yorkshire i thought


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> im abit partial to abit of fingerage! black sheeps brewed in yorkshire i thought


correct masham 10 miles from where im from


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

goes abit offline at parts but you get the picture


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

vlb said:


> as much as im up for some banter about scotland & england mate your reference to Rape is not smart, post reported.


are you ****ing serious?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just for you VLB


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I have fors and againsts with the royal family,as the country is so messed up, but i watched it with the misses anyway and enjoyed it haha, not wills fault he was put there and i always feel for the guy after the tragic event of his mother, he might have a royal life but they still have a lot of **** to do they have no say in..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Prince William is actually the Antichrist and will be taking over the world when the 2012 Olympics are on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Prince William is actually the Antichrist and will be taking over the world when the 2012 Olympics are on.


i think we should have a steroid Olympics it would be over quickly .


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> You need a history lesson ... after the death of Elizabeth Tudor ( the Tudors were Welsh btw) , the English throne was inherited by King James VI of Scotland, becoming James 1st of England , thus establishing the dual Monarchy of England and Scotland long before the Act of Union between the two countries . On the death of the last stuart monarch, Queen Anne, the nearest *Protestant* relation to Queen Anne was Goerge of Hanover which is how he became Goerge 1st. Prior to the Tudors , from 1066 the Kings of England were primarily of Norman French origin .......
> 
> You could argue that England has never had a true English king since King Harold (he of 1066 fame) , his predessessor Edward the Confessor had Danish grand parents
> 
> ...


This shat works out for me and no wonder im a Royalist... My mums family (if you go back a ways) are Danish and my fathers are German..

All kneel in my presence you bunch of commoners!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why has this turned into such a nasty debate ?

Is it really neccessary ?


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Loved it! What a great day! All you can eat and drink champers in front of a massive screen, well worth it!

Just wished i could have seen kates dad when the queen reminded him that the brides dad has to pay for the wedding!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Why has this turned into such a nasty debate ?
> 
> Is it really neccessary ?


Dude ive just admitted to having Herman blood in me.. im bracing myself lol!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Dude ive just admitted to having Herman blood in me.. im bracing myself lol!


Herman blood eh, I'd get to the doctors


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

uhan said:


> just for you VLB


he has a better accent than me haha



uhan said:


> i think we should have a steroid Olympics it would be over quickly .


can you imagine ronnie v jay in the 100 meter sprint haha



gemilky69 said:


> Why has this turned into such a nasty debate ?
> 
> Is it really neccessary ?


its all good here mate, nothing wrong with adult debate, everyone is entitled to their opinion  were all still thick as **** weightlifters at the end of the day.....arent we?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Dude ive just admitted to having Herman blood in me.. im bracing myself lol!


dude whats the gains like on that herman blood?

fancy sharing some?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

The dude pulled the wrong chick. Did you SEE the ass on the sister!!! Fvckin nice or wut


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> The dude pulled the wrong chick. Did you SEE the ass on the sister!!! Fvckin nice or wut


I didnt see her rear but she was stunning !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Dude ive just admitted to having Herman blood in me.. im bracing myself lol!


I have a german surname and my gradfather was german mate, no biggy ...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Herman blood eh, I'd get to the doctors


And some irish too! So im a war mongering horned hat wearing tinker that likes birds with hairy armpits and loves a beer festival except i drink guiness!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I have a german surname and my gradfather was german mate, no biggy ...


Cool!! We can go pillaging together! :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Cool!! We can go pillaging together! :thumb:


No raping though. Dont want to upset anyone


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> No raping though. Dont want to upset anyone


Dohhh ok..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> No raping though. Dont want to upset anyone


That was a very silly comment mate, rape and pillage was a commonly used term to describe historical events.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> That was a very silly comment mate, rape and pillage was a commonly used term to describe historical events.


I cant tell if you are being sarcastic there or if its gone right over your head


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I cant tell if you are being sarcastic there or if its gone right over your head


No mate backing up something you said...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

A superb post by our very own Prodiver;



Prodiver said:


> Like all our Sovereigns, the Queen is a Constitutional Monarch, and has absolutely *no* political power.
> 
> The Queen is the Fount of Justice in the UK and once laws have been passed in Parliament through the will of the People, she must enact them by signing the Statute Book.
> 
> ...


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

milner575 said:


> So that justifies spending so much? Can't see It somehow.


mate, gotta spend some to make some....what do i care, I´m a Paddy...We got Bono!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> No struggle snuggle though. Dont want to upset anyone


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I cant believe the amount of people that "dont give a toss" yet wont shut the **** up about it.

Seriously is it that hard to turn off your TV?

I watched bits of it on the news, i thought it was cool to see people still patriotic... Dont understand all the hate one single bit... unless your a filthy ****ing communist, then I understand, but the only good commie is a dead commie


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> I cant believe the amount of people that "dont give a toss" yet wont shut the **** up about it.
> 
> Seriously is it that hard to turn off your TV?
> 
> I watched bits of it on the news, i thought it was cool to see people still patriotic... Dont understand all the hate one single bit... unless your a filthy ****ing communist, then I understand, but the only good commie is a dead commie


3 things :

Kate has beautiful teeth.

Her sister is totally stunning

The car had illegal number plates...

My memories of the day...


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Aside from the fascetious comments, this thread has been interesting. It has shown so many chips on so many shoulders. It seems to me that there a lot of small minded people around.

Fortunately, I dont think that the majority of the population agree with those people considering how the day went. Both locally and worldwide. But i guess thats because of the restricted coverage of the joy that was shared. (sarcasm)

I hope wills and kate enjoyed their day, and hope they enjoy their future, as they deserve to.

The monarchy has been a long debated entity, even to the extent of a referendum to retain the queen as head of state in australia, where she won for various reasons.

I am not a 'royalist', but am interested to know how you think it would it benefit any of you if they were not in existance, that is very interesting to me.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

EssexMalRider said:


> Aside from the fascetious comments, this thread has been interesting. It has shown so many chips on so many shoulders. It seems to me that there a lot of small minded people around.
> 
> Fortunately, I dont think that the majority of the population agree with those people considering how the day went. Both locally and worldwide. But i guess thats because of the restricted coverage of the joy that was shared. (sarcasm)
> 
> ...


I think its just plain old jealousy

Im 100% in favour of the monarchy and cant see any reason what so ever we would need to get rid of them, ever!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> No raping though. Dont want to upset anyone


i doubt given the posters obvious intilect that he knew rape didnt mean rape.... none the less the historical meaning behind it isnt a nice one is it? certainly has no place in a mature and factfull debate. one which you have brought nothing to.......


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I am a true royalist, one of the best, nothing I enjoy doing more is serving my Queen and country.

BUT

I think the Queen should graciously step aside, Charles should show a no interest in the throne and give us a new stunning King and Queen in William and Catherine.....


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> I think its just plain old jealousy
> 
> Im 100% in favour of the monarchy and cant see any reason what so ever we would need to get rid of them, ever!


jelous that someone else gets to live the life of luxury because of some sense of birthright.... **** yeah mate im jelous. no argument there


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

vlb said:


> jelous that someone else gets to live the life of luxury because of some sense of birthright.... **** yeah mate im jelous. no argument there


you still crying?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

vlb said:


> i doubt given the posters obvious intilect that he knew rape didnt mean rape.... none the less the historical meaning behind it isnt a nice one is it? certainly has no place in a mature and factfull debate. one which you have brought nothing to.......


well I could just disagree with everyone and act like a slapped arse but you seem to have that one wrapped up


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> No raping though. Dont want to upset anyone


Reported.

</Sarcasm>


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i recon he got bullied at school by English people OR he tried it on with the Queen and got knocked back..


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Who said they were gonna report the 'rape' comment? saw it but cant be ****d looking back.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

the man you want at your party - vlb


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

"il tell the mods"


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> the man you want at your party - vlb


what a silly billy he is.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> well I could just disagree with everyone and act like a slapped arse but you seem to have that one wrapped up


why would you want to change your role from keyboard warrior when you are so good at it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you go girl!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm going to be the responsible adult here and say, stop it. As much as id like to sit here all night ripping the squelling cry baby its not the right thing to do. Just let it drop


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Kate' sister is worth a length !


L oh Ell


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

uhan said:


> i agree with this entirely , far too much doom and gloom bout time people showed some respect .


Respect for what? For a family whose ancestors built their wealth by taking land by force and by taxing our ancestors. Now you're asking me to respect their over privileged descendants?

Respect is something that is earned not commanded. I have zero respect for any of them.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

seems every **** is a historian what the fuk is wrong with respecting British culture we ALL moan when it gets down to the basics dont we !!

so why not have some pride in our country stop whinging about sh1t and get on with it !!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

uhan said:


> seems every **** is a historian what the fuk is wrong with respecting British culture we ALL moan when it gets down to the basics dont we !!
> 
> so why not have some pride in our country stop whinging about sh1t and get on with it !!


you my son, are a legend. get the pints in nipple clamper


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> you my son, are a legend. get the pints in nipple clamper


none of that apple juice crap for you matie only the finest northern beer


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

uhan said:


> seems every **** is a historian what the fuk is wrong with respecting British culture we ALL moan when it gets down to the basics dont we !!
> 
> so why not have some pride in our country stop whinging about sh1t and get on with it !!


AGREE!! How can anybody moan or criticise the Royal Wedding today? Its due to these people why our country is turning into a sh1t hole with absolutely no pride or patriortism!

Today was Great Britain at its best, nearly back to its brilliant old self again!!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

uhan said:


> none of that apple juice crap for you matie only the finest northern beer


if it aint got apple or pear in it you'l be feeling the soft side of my back head on your cheeky chops you cheeky man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> if it aint got apple or pear in it you'l be feeling the soft side of my back head on your cheeky chops you cheeky man


you tried that new cider its called ...... bumder


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> I think its just plain old jealousy
> 
> Im 100% in favour of the monarchy and cant see any reason what so ever we would need to get rid of them, ever!


I'm tending to agree, begrudgingly, that the anti-royal sentiment is a bit too much (I joined in). I hope he shags the crap out of that nice bird. 

But the trouble is this royal family is a bit too big, and they are all privileged. I remember HRH Kent being found out living in a massive mansion for £50 a month. That's butlers, horses, cars and all that crap.. see why folk want to fvck them off? Too many of them doing jack sh!t.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

The Royal Wedding, watch on YouTube.

The Royal Honeymoon, watch on RedTube.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

> No wonder Britain is going down hill with miserable ba5tards like you lot!! Where has the pride gone ppl?!
> 
> I see enough threads on here about extremists and how the UK is too quick to let in asylum seekers etc. Britain has no pride any more, if were not backing our own Royal Family then theres no hope!


too right - it was nice to see soo many people out all seemed to be enjoying themsleves - not moaning - enjoying having a good time - how many times have you seen that in the uk ??


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

A brilliant day, great to see our future king and queen,like it or not the royal family is here to stay-if your not happy go live in Ireland or somewhere else-VLB you rattle on about the royals being German etc tell me where was the Queen mothers family from?-thats right she was born into one of our great Scottish noble families so the Queen, our Queen,my Queen, YOUR Queen is more Scottish than anything else.

ITS GREAT BEING BRITISH.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

husky said:


> A brilliant day, great to see our future king and queen,like it or not the royal family is here to stay-if your not happy go live in Ireland or somewhere else-VLB you rattle on about the royals being German etc tell me where was the Queen mothers family from?-thats right she was born into one of our great Scottish noble families so the Queen, our Queen,my Queen, YOUR Queen is more Scottish than anything else.
> 
> ITS GREAT BEING BRITISH.


did you notice they wunt wearing seat belts when they drove off in the aston martin lol


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> did you notice they wunt wearing seat belts when they drove off in the aston martin lol


lol-great that they done that-a touch of realism and good for those that made the effort to go down south.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

as they where on a public road i hope they get fined lol.

Nash ws a great day for our Nation, everyone in my area had some sort of celebration


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

> WE the people pay to keep going


We people also pay for the Chav's dole money, we people also pay to support whole generations who have never worked a day in their ****ty little lives, and we people also pay for methadone and sryinges for the druggies, We people also pay to house asylum seekers in hotels, we people pay to build mosques, we people pay to have goverment information translated into several different langauges for migrants who can not speaking English.

If i had the choice of paying for the above or paying to keep the Royal family i know which i would choose !!!!

People need to turn the history books back a few pages to see how these various Royal Families put Britain on the map and made it one of the worlds most powerful countries in its day. Kings and Queens that changed world history

They Installed loyalty and pride in a nation, many soldiers sacrificed/laid down their lives for the King /Queen and then country.

Who are the people keeping British and English traditions alive today ??? the fcuking chavs ??? on the council estates ?? or the Royals and Eatonians and upper classes ??

What would Britain be like if we never ever had a Royal family ?? - elected leaders or just a mess of different areas all fighting each other like it used to be ??


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> We people also pay for the Chav's dole money, we people also pay to support whole generations who have never worked a day in their ****ty little lives, and we people also pay for methadone and sryinges for the druggies, We people also pay to house asylum seekers in hotels, we people pay to build mosques, we people pay to have goverment information translated into several different langauges for migrants who can not speaking English.
> 
> If i had the choice of paying for the above or paying to keep the Royal family i know which i would choose !!!!
> 
> ...


Im with you on this, im sick to death of hearing people banging on about the royal family doing nothing and taking money, well to be fair it has all ways been like that so it dosent bother me at all.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

James s said:


> 500,000 turn out to protest bailouts, cuts to services but not cuts to our payments.
> 
> 1/2million turn out for a puppet show of wealth and you should know your place commoners !
> 
> ...


Why dont you fvck off to a communist country where you do as your told and dont get to live the life we to in England

Here is a list for you, i will book your flights for you if you want you cnut

China

Cuba

Laos

North Korea

Vietnam


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

> Here is a list for you, i will book your flights for you if you want you cnut
> 
> China
> 
> ...


As lived in one listed and currently living in another - yes all are called the democratic/peoples republic of - this is where the people get srewed by the goverment far far far worse than any royal Family has screwed with the british people.

There are of course far better republics ;o)


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

> Smart response, how about we actually stand up and try and change things for the better in this country or shall we follow suit and bury our heads in the sand and be ignorant.


So you start that by slagging off the Royal family and the wedding of a young couple ?? William had no choice in the matter remember- a great start mate well done


----------



## train365 (Apr 30, 2011)

i bet non of you noticed that Kate's perky little nipples where pokin through the dress as she went into the west minster an she was walkin down the isle..... i did


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

train365 said:


> i bet non of you noticed that Kate's perky little nipples where pokin through the dress as she went into the west minster an she was walkin down the isle..... i did


Certainly did. Perky they were, little they weren't!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

EssexMalRider said:


> Certainly did. Perky they were, little they weren't!


Come on guys, your acting like teenage boys, when your a man like myself you'l realise that it is the seam on her dress


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

jimbo said:


> AGREE!! How can anybody moan or criticise the Royal Wedding today? Its due to these people why our country is turning into a sh1t hole with absolutely no pride or patriortism!
> 
> Today was Great Britain at its best, nearly back to its brilliant old self again!!


I sh!t you not, that last line gave me the biggest smile and a nice shover down my spine.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think its great that these people slagging off the royals for being a german family and all that bs some of these people slagging them off will own a german car lol funny how when its a machine they buy german but when its the royal family they call them all the names under the sun .

if your that bothered buy a triumph


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

We've all got abit of german in us somewhere


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> We've all got abit of german in us somewhere


you been in that german gay bar again ?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I found that a really offensive comment...... 

When i was based in Germany i did yes go into a naked bath house, was mixed gender


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> I found that a really offensive comment......
> 
> When i was based in Germany i did yes go into a naked bath house, was mixed gender


you were the mixed gender


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

There was a bit of a debate on tv last night about how wight this whole

wedding was,and how it didnt reflect how multi cultural England is,

even in the crowds watching?Good day for the tourists


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

mal said:


> There was a bit of a debate on tv last night about how wight this whole
> 
> wedding was,and how it didnt reflect how *multi cultura*l England is,
> 
> even in the crowds watching?Good day for the tourists


The Prime Minister said multi culturalism in the country has failed...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

mal said:


> There was a bit of a debate on tv last night about how wight this whole
> 
> wedding was,and how it didnt reflect how multi cultural England is,
> 
> even in the crowds watching?Good day for the tourists


It was also a very Christian wedding. Lots of hymns, prayers etc. I'm surprised the PC brigade hasn't been out saying it's unfair on Muslims who want to celebrate the wedding.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> It was also a very Christian wedding. Lots of hymns, prayers etc. I'm surprised the PC brigade hasn't been out saying it's unfair on Muslims who want to celebrate the wedding.


shhh, you dont want to upset anyone......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

engllishboy said:


> It was also a very Christian wedding. Lots of hymns, prayers etc. I'm surprised the PC brigade hasn't been out saying it's unfair on Muslims who want to celebrate the wedding.


the wedding was next door to a mosque 

and a knocking shop .


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

uhan said:


> the wedding was next door to a mosque
> 
> and a knocking shop .


Dud not know that. Sweet!


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

its plain to see why some of you can empathise with a family of inbreds, not to far from home is it.

noodle it seems since my last visit that you have taken over from DazGreens as the resident retard, if you put as much effort into training as you did strirring the pot on these forums you wouldnt have 6 inch guns and a body of a ten year old girl.

im a proud Englishman and a Brit but its people with the mental ability of a brick that drags the rest of us down.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

localeng said:


> its plain to see why some of you can empathise with a family of inbreds, not to far from home is it.
> 
> noodle it seems since my last visit that you have taken over from DazGreens as the resident retard,* if you put as much effort into training as you did strirring the pot on these forums you wouldnt have 6 inch guns and a body of a ten year old girl.*
> 
> ...


lmfao, classic, im stealing that for my sig lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> and you would know what a ten year old girls body would look like because............. resident nonce


Where i come from if you called someone a nonce you would very quickly be on the ground looking up.. Not cool!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

lukeee said:


> Where i come from if you called someone a nonce you would very quickly be on the ground looking up.. Not cool!


Same. I'd take that back if I were you NA


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

think this thread needs to be closed !!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

uhan said:


> think this thread needs to be closed !!


Me too..


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Where i come from if you called someone a nonce you would very quickly be on the ground looking up.. Not cool!


he is just a child trying to act the bigman, to eager to fit in i think.

thread should be closed


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Closed.

Continued personal insults will = :ban:

L


----------

